# the better part of two days



## Isoniahtar

Original:


> It took me the better part of two days before everything worked out.


Înţeleg că este vorba de o mare parte dintr-o perioadă de 48 de ore, dar cum să mă exprim în româneşte încât să nu sune ciudat?

Thanks in advance,

Sonia


----------



## Ottilie

Mi-a ocupat cel mai mult timp din cele doua zile...?
Cel mai mult timp din cele doua zile mi-a fost ocupat /l-am pierdut cu.
 Nu stiu nici eu exact,sper sa ajute


----------



## farscape

Mi-au trebuit aproape două zile până când... (nu e musai să traducem _mot_  à _mot_ după care să trebuiască să potrivim cuvintele - decăt  dacă ne cheamă Arghezi  )

Later,


----------



## Ottilie

Da,se pare ca asa suna cel mai natural


----------



## Isoniahtar

Mulţumesc, Ottilie şi farscape!!


----------

